# Audi A5 speakers?



## BMWTUBED (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey all,
I was hoping someone on here would know off the top of their head what size speakers and used in the non-B&O Audi A5 stock system. It is a 2010 model. I have searched the internet high and low and find next to nothing.
I know there are 10 speakers total and know where they are located, but that's all I can find...
Any help is greatly appriciated! 

(no longer BMWTUBED)


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Vehicle Speakers
Location Size-------Depth 
Front 6.5--------2.3 
Front Tweeters 0.75-------0.5 
Center 2.5--------1.5 
Rear 6.5--------2 
Rear Tweeters 0.75------1 
Subwoofer 6----------3 


All in inches. Metra Online | Welcome to Metra Auto Parts Online Warehouse


----------



## BMWTUBED (Aug 25, 2007)

The Baron Groog said:


> Vehicle Speakers
> Location Size-------Depth
> Front 6.5--------2.3
> Front Tweeters 0.75-------0.5
> ...


Excellent link! thanks for your help!!!
2.5" center - not so conducive to MS-8


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Depends on the mounting, may get larger in-though there are some good small full range drivers about.

Personally never been into centre channels-used to run one when I had and AVH-P7500DVD and it was good for 5.1 movies but switched back to stereo for music. Car manufacturers use it because it's easier/cheaper then making a stereo system that images properly...


----------



## Davea (Apr 5, 2017)

Looking for replacement speaker for Audi A5 left front door. Any recommended brands / models?


----------



## bilbo6209 (Oct 12, 2015)

I found out over the weekend that the door speakers on a 2013 S5 have a HUGE limitation on size! The window track comes down behind the speaker. With a 3/4" baffle you are limited to about 2.5" of clearance... with 1.5" of baffle you might be able to fit something closer to 3.25" deep BUT you will need to be careful of the extension of the speaker as it might hit the door card


----------

